# Preaching Under the Influence (P.U.I.)



## nnatew24 (Sep 3, 2010)

Should we be cautious in our use of caffeine/energy drinks when entering the pulpit?

I've heard a lot of preachers lately (most of whom are way outside the Reformed tradition) comment from the pulpit on how they are 'hyped-up' on energy drinks while preaching (Red Bull, Monster, Rock Star, etc.). Often times this is said as a joke and/or excuse for talking too fast or being 'all over the map' topically.

Furthermore, I've heard of similar things from others within ministry --those who do not preach full-time but are active in street-witnessing, apologetics, debating, etc.

Should this be an area of concern in our own practice? I've heard far too many people make energy drinks an excuse for something they did or said, and I am somewhat cautious about whether we should hype ourselves up on sugar and caffeine before preaching the Word of God. Sure, I agree that it helps many people think better and even communicate better, but alcohol can do the same thing with some people, does it not?

On the other hand, anytime I have to study or even enter into a deep discussion, a big cup of coffee is always a great help --I am so much sharper mentally. And in the morning before I preach (I only preach occasionally), of course I start my day with a large cup of coffee.

Any thoughts?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 3, 2010)

N.T. Wright "It's absolutely amazing that Paul accomplished so much of what he did without the aid of coffee.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 3, 2010)

nnatew24 said:


> I've heard far too many people make energy drinks an excuse for something they did or said, . . . .


 
There must be a cultural divide at work. I don't think I've ever heard that excuse. On the other hand, I have often heard the excuse, "I haven't had my coffee yet."


----------



## Curt (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't drink coffee onSunday morning. That probably has more to do with not wanting to have to say, "Excuse, me. I'll be right back."


----------



## Zenas (Sep 3, 2010)

Caffeen has no positive or negative effect on me. It doesn't accelerate me, nor does the lack thereof depress me.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## nicnap (Sep 3, 2010)

The only reason ministers should be careful of the use of caffeine is because it has a tendency to dry out the vocal folds, making one more susceptible to vocal nodules ... so I've heard. I'll have to ask my speech therapist wife.


----------



## raekwon (Sep 3, 2010)

nicnap said:


> The only reason ministers should be careful of the use of caffeine is because it has a tendency to dry out the vocal folds, making one more susceptible to vocal nodules ... so I've heard. I'll have to ask my speech therapist wife.


 
I was about to say something to that effect. Caffeine is generally a bad idea before public speaking or singing. Not only is it a mild diuretic, which can dry your vocal cords out, but it also can lead to some unpleasant acid reflux. Better to get a *good night's sleep* and keep a bottle of room-temperature water to sip on there at the pulpit/on stage.

Of course, it's better to have a dry throat and be awake rather than a well-rested one while yawning every other sentence, so the occasional coffee or energy drink might be necessary -- but it shouldn't be the norm. Not to sound too clichéd, but the preacher should be "hyped up" on the energy that the Holy Spirit provides him as he proclaims God's word to the people.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree with the above - tea or coffee dries me out, and unless I am desperate I take no caffeine on Sundays. rest of the week is a different story!


----------



## Andres (Sep 3, 2010)

coffee is overrated. Just get proper rest and you will be fine in the morning.


----------



## lynnie (Sep 3, 2010)

What is it about drug addiction people do not understand? Too many Christians in denial about caffeine.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 3, 2010)

> What is it about drug addiction people do not understand? Too many Christians in denial about caffeine.


 Drug addiction is abit to hyperbolic.



> coffee is overrated. Just get proper rest and you will be fine in the morning.


 But, coffee is how I self medicate my ADD.


----------

